

Ask HN: (why) Does upvoting get disabled for old submissions and comments? - sebkomianos

I am going through some quite old submissions (eg the &quot;passive income&quot; ones from previous years) and I just noticed that upvoting them and their comments doesn&#x27;t work. Is that a bug or a desired functionality and if so what&#x27;s the idea behind it?<p>P.S: <i>(not criticising or anything, just curious)</i>
======
AnimalMuppet
Does it get disabled? Yes. It seems to disable by 180 days, maybe a bit sooner
(too lazy to nail the number down at the moment).

Is it a bug, or desired functionality? I think it's desired functionality, not
a bug.

 _Why?_ I might throw out some guesses, but I don't really know.

------
dang
I've always assumed the intention is to treat older threads as history.

